# Possible pregnancy



## HopeLeticia

I took tests two days ago and got the first two results, both within 20 minutes of each other and they both had faint lines pop up immidently. Two days later I took 2 more tests and the same thing happened but with two separate brands. If I was it would still be very early because I shouldn't get my period for 2 more weeks. But could I be pregnant? I've had sore boobs, headaches, and a crampy feeling in my stomach and I've been very emotional so I'm not sure if that is a possibility.


----------



## josephine3

You could have ovulated really early, do you have a pic?


----------



## HopeLeticia

These are the two from today


----------



## HopeLeticia

josephine3 said:


> You could have ovulated really early, do you have a pic?


----------



## HopeLeticia

My period also only lasted 2 days this last time on the 4th and 5th and I usually have my period 5 days and very heavy every time


----------



## HopefulPony

Your period could have been implantation bleeding- I see that line.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I see it too. Maybe the bleeding was implantation. Good luck


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it. Good luck!


----------



## noranoler

It sounds strange to be honest


----------



## ChibiLena

I see it!


----------

